# 93 f350 dump 9ft fisher plow



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

in the paper there is a 1993 f350 dump with 64k miles 2-3 yd dump body with diamond plated boxes underneath and snow tires with an extra set and a new hydralic resovior and a 9ft fisher minute mount plow. it has a 451 v8 engine 5 speed. i havent seen it yet but am checking it tomorow. is $12500 a good deal for it?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Sounds like a good truck, but i don't think i would pay over 11K.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Im not saying id pay it,i wouldnt.but that truck would sell immediately here for that much money,if its 4wd,with a working dump,in presentable condition,it will get 10K,doesnt matter if it 15 yrs old.The 460 is a killer on fuel,expect 5-8 mpg while working,my friend bought a 92,with a C6 auto/460,he gets 7 mpg,no matter what he's doing.There was a nice 94 K3500 4x4,dump in good condition,this spring 350,auto,A/c.with a 2-3 yd body,and a 8f t conventional mount fisher.I stopped ti look at it,it needed all 6 tires,and the exhaust looked like it was ready to be replaced,it had 70K on,which to me is a lot for a dump truck.they wanted 15K for it,I called the first day it was out there,by the time he called me back,there was already someone on the way with money in hand,it sold immediately.look at the Ford good at the oil pan,they rot right thru,and for leaks,those trucks eat fuel,oil,and the clutch lingage seldom works right ,they are tough to fully disengage the clutch,so its hard not to grind going into gear.They are no adjustments on the one s i worked on,the clutch pedal mount under dash is weak to,they move and flex around over time,adding play,making it even worse.So if you look at it,make sure it shifts right,and the clutch disengages right,nothing worse than plowing with a standard when the clutch wont disengage fully,you get frustrated real fast.Good luck.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*sold but found something else*

the dump was sold, but i found a 95 f250 extended cab 4*4 with a 460 engine and 150k miles with 40k on rebuilt engine. Is this truck worth $9k? i am planning on adding a fisher plow i have already on the truck which came off a 94 f250 reg cab. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm not sure about the price of the truck you have mentioned, but I work with a guy, that bought a 95' f-350 ( brand new ) with a dump, diesel, 5 spd, and inside the dump has been Rhino lined. This is the unreal part, he has never driven it in the winter, the truck is black, and all original, with about 8,000 miles on it. I swear.... I believe he will part with the truck for about $14000... I'd have to check, but he has been contemplating it for a few weeks... He said he just does not use it.

Chief Plow


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Pat,
I'd stay away from the F-250s due to the Twin Traction Beam front axle. They just don't carry a plow well. The tires end up wearing on the inside edge. I had this set up on an older F-350 and the driver's side axle housing actually broke! I upgraded to the Monobeam. The other thing to watch on these trucks is the Automatic/Overdrive tranny, it's not a durable unit. I had one blow 3 days over warranty, it cost me $2200 and two weeks down time.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

TTB on a F350??? I don't think Ford ever produced that from the factory.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

On the early 80s 350 the monobeam was optional, TTB was standard, mine was an '81. I don't know exactly when they switched to Monobeam only, it might have been '83 or '84.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

OK That could be then. I knew someone with a 79 that had a straight axle. Must have been the option. The oldest 350 I owned was an 86 and was a dual axle dump so I would imagine the straight axle would have been standard on those.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think the duallies came with the Monotube as standard, mine was a SRW pickup though. Unfortunately it was forced in to early retirement, a Jeep Cherokee plowed in to the back of it on the ride home from the dealer's for a replacement truck. Both frame rail were bent and the oil filter was knocked off the block. It ran with no oil for about twenty minutes while my wife was being loaded in the ambulance. She was driving, two staples to the back of the head and a concussion. Her head went out the back window and smacked the tool box.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

WOW! That was a bad one. Good to hear she was not hurt much worse. Suprised that it sent enough force up to the front to knock the filter off. What motor was it?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

351W that I had rebuilt about 10,000 miles prior. I did a frame off refurb on this truck 6 years ago. I had planned to sell it for about $4500 with the 6 year old 8' Diamond, I didn't think I'd have any trouble selling for that price. The insurance gave me only $1800 so I kept it.

The rear bumper was relocated to about 2" from the back tire!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Ford Built the TTB F350s From 80 to 85 and did not offer a monobeam opion.They did not build 4x4 Duallies until the mono beam came out in 86 and those were just caband chasis.They did not build a 4x4 dually pickup until the Superduties in 1999.I know guys will say they saw lots of them but if its a 4x4 dually pickup before 99 its converted.


----------

